# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Mach3 cho máy quấn dây

## ahdvip

Lâu nay làm mấy con máy quấn dây cho khách, sử dụng mach3 để điều khiển luôn, hôm nay up vài cái lên cho anh em chém cho vui, có gì góp ý cho em luôn.
- Về kết cấu cơ bản của máy quấn dây thì gồm 2 phần chính: Phần quay tròn và phần tịnh tiến qua lại để rải dây.
- Với máy quấn dây tốc độ thấp thì mach3 điều khiển chả có vấn đề gì để suy nghĩ cả, mỗi tội em làm máy này chạy tốc độ cũng khá cao, max speed của servo nên mới có tí vấn đề về. Vấn đề này cũng giống như vấn đề chạy CNC tới góc vuông bị bo tròn, nguyên nhân thì anh em cũng biết cả rồi, với mach3 không có cách nào để set 1 trục chạy không gia tốc được (theo lý thuyết thì gia tốc phải bằng vô cùng).
 Vậy nên em mới có một số phương án như sau:
1 - Bật CV mode để kiểm soát vấn đề này : đảm bảo chính xác tuy nhiên máy quấn sẽ chạy không smooth, cứ tăng giảm tốc độ liên tục ===> thằng khách nó sẽ chửi .
2 - Cho trục A quay liên tục tới số vòng yêu cầu, dùng macropumb dựa vào toạ độ của trục A để điều khiển tín hiệu đảo chiều trục rải dây qua lại. : phương án này đảm việc đảo chiều ngay tức khắc, không quan tâm đến gia tốc do đó không gặp vấn đề bo tròn góc, tuy nhiêu phải chấp nhận sai số và phải home sau mỗi lần chạy. Đã thử và thấy kết quả có thể chấp nhận được, việc code cũng rất khoẻ. 
3 - Tăng max gia tốc cho 2 trục, xuất code bao gồm cả phần tăng và giảm tốc bằng gcode. : phương án này thì việc code sẽ hơi mệt nhưng là phương án tốt nhất.

Làm việc thôi.

-Ngồi nghĩ ngợi đã đời làm ra được cái giao diện như thế này 



-Ta sẽ nhập thông số kích thước của lõi cần quấn, số vòng yêu cầu và bấm Post Code vậy là sẽ có gcode để chạy trên mach3, các phần cài đặt về gia tốc em nhét vào trong chương trình luôn nên với mỗi chế độ sẽ tự động set tương ứng.
- Trong quấn dây thì có quấn thuận và quấn ngược, khác thế nào thì em không rõ, chỉ thấy thằng nước ngoài nó yêu cầu như vậy nêu code cho nó quần đảo chiều.
- Up 1 cái code lên cho anh em xem thử, thấy chỗ nào sai chỉ liền nha  :Big Grin: , không là update cái Ver2 này qua lỗi là bị chửi đã luôn.



```
;totalwindp - 7800
;wiresize - 0.05
;height - 10
;Quan nguoc chieu
;************************************
;Pickup winding Post for mach3
;Made by Nguyen Ngoc Duc - 0989315944
;************************************
G90 G49 G21 G64
G01 X0.1 A-2 F15
G01 X0.2 A-4 F30
G01 X0.3 A-6 F45
G01 X0.4 A-8 F60
G01 X0.5 A-10 F75
G01 X0.6 A-12 F90
G01 X0.7 A-14 F105
G01 X0.8 A-16 F120
G01 X0.9 A-18 F135
G01 X1 A-20 F150
G01 X1.1 A-22 F165
G01 X1.2 A-24 F180
G01 X1.3 A-26 F195
G01 X1.4 A-28 F210
G01 X1.5 A-30 F225
G01 X1.6 A-32 F240
G01 X1.7 A-34 F255
G01 X1.8 A-36 F270
G01 X1.9 A-38 F285
G01 X2 A-40 F300
G01 X2.1 A-42 F315
G01 X2.2 A-44 F330
G01 X2.3 A-46 F345
G01 X2.4 A-48 F360
G01 X2.5 A-50 F375
G01 X2.6 A-52 F390
G01 X2.7 A-54 F405
G01 X2.8 A-56 F420
G01 X2.9 A-58 F435
G01 X3 A-60 F450
G01 X3.1 A-62 F465
G01 X3.2 A-64 F480
G01 X3.3 A-66 F495
G01 X3.4 A-68 F510
G01 X3.5 A-70 F525
G01 X3.6 A-72 F540
G01 X3.7 A-74 F555
G01 X3.8 A-76 F570
G01 X3.9 A-78 F585
G01 X4 A-80 F600
G01 X4.1 A-82 F615
G01 X4.2 A-84 F630
G01 X4.3 A-86 F645
G01 X4.4 A-88 F660
G01 X4.5 A-90 F675
G01 X4.6 A-92 F690
G01 X4.7 A-94 F705
G01 X4.8 A-96 F720
G01 X4.9 A-98 F735
G01 X5 A-100 F750
G01 X5.1 A-102 F765
G01 X5.2 A-104 F780
G01 X5.3 A-106 F795
G01 X5.4 A-108 F810
G01 X5.5 A-110 F825
G01 X5.6 A-112 F840
G01 X5.7 A-114 F855
G01 X5.8 A-116 F870
G01 X5.9 A-118 F885
G01 X6 A-120 F900
G01 X6.1 A-122 F915
G01 X6.2 A-124 F930
G01 X6.3 A-126 F945
G01 X6.4 A-128 F960
G01 X6.5 A-130 F975
G01 X6.6 A-132 F990
G01 X6.7 A-134 F1005
G01 X6.8 A-136 F1020
G01 X6.9 A-138 F1035
G01 X7 A-140 F1050
G01 X7.1 A-142 F1065
G01 X7.2 A-144 F1080
G01 X7.3 A-146 F1095
G01 X7.4 A-148 F1110
G01 X7.5 A-150 F1125
G01 X7.6 A-152 F1140
G01 X7.7 A-154 F1155
G01 X7.8 A-156 F1170
G01 X7.9 A-158 F1185
G01 X8 A-160 F1200
G01 X8.1 A-162 F1215
G01 X8.2 A-164 F1230
G01 X8.3 A-166 F1245
G01 X8.4 A-168 F1260
G01 X8.5 A-170 F1275
G01 X8.6 A-172 F1290
G01 X8.7 A-174 F1305
G01 X8.8 A-176 F1320
G01 X8.9 A-178 F1335
G01 X9 A-180 F1350
G01 X9.1 A-182 F1365
G01 X9.2 A-184 F1380
G01 X9.3 A-186 F1395
G01 X9.4 A-188 F1410
G01 X9.5 A-190 F1425
G01 X9.6 A-192 F1440
G01 X9.7 A-194 F1455
G01 X9.8 A-196 F1470
G01 X9.9 A-198 F1485
G01 X10 A-200 F1500
G01 X0 A-400 F1500
G01 X10 A-600 F1500
G01 X0 A-800 F1500
G01 X10 A-1000 F1500
G01 X0 A-1200 F1500
G01 X10 A-1400 F1500
G01 X0 A-1600 F1500
G01 X10 A-1800 F1500
G01 X0 A-2000 F1500
G01 X10 A-2200 F1500
G01 X0 A-2400 F1500
G01 X10 A-2600 F1500
G01 X0 A-2800 F1500
G01 X10 A-3000 F1500
G01 X0 A-3200 F1500
G01 X10 A-3400 F1500
G01 X0 A-3600 F1500
G01 X10 A-3800 F1500
G01 X0 A-4000 F1500
G01 X10 A-4200 F1500
G01 X0 A-4400 F1500
G01 X10 A-4600 F1500
G01 X0 A-4800 F1500
G01 X10 A-5000 F1500
G01 X0 A-5200 F1500
G01 X10 A-5400 F1500
G01 X0 A-5600 F1500
G01 X10 A-5800 F1500
G01 X0 A-6000 F1500
G01 X10 A-6200 F1500
G01 X0 A-6400 F1500
G01 X10 A-6600 F1500
G01 X0 A-6800 F1500
G01 X10 A-7000 F1500
G01 X0 A-7200 F1500
G01 X10 A-7400 F1500
G01 X0 A-7600 F1500
G01 X0.1 A-7602 F1500
G01 X0.2 A-7604 F1485
G01 X0.3 A-7606 F1470
G01 X0.4 A-7608 F1455
G01 X0.5 A-7610 F1440
G01 X0.6 A-7612 F1425
G01 X0.7 A-7614 F1410
G01 X0.8 A-7616 F1395
G01 X0.9 A-7618 F1380
G01 X1 A-7620 F1365
G01 X1.1 A-7622 F1350
G01 X1.2 A-7624 F1335
G01 X1.3 A-7626 F1320
G01 X1.4 A-7628 F1305
G01 X1.5 A-7630 F1290
G01 X1.6 A-7632 F1275
G01 X1.7 A-7634 F1260
G01 X1.8 A-7636 F1245
G01 X1.9 A-7638 F1230
G01 X2 A-7640 F1215
G01 X2.1 A-7642 F1200
G01 X2.2 A-7644 F1185
G01 X2.3 A-7646 F1170
G01 X2.4 A-7648 F1155
G01 X2.5 A-7650 F1140
G01 X2.6 A-7652 F1125
G01 X2.7 A-7654 F1110
G01 X2.8 A-7656 F1095
G01 X2.9 A-7658 F1080
G01 X3 A-7660 F1065
G01 X3.1 A-7662 F1050
G01 X3.2 A-7664 F1035
G01 X3.3 A-7666 F1020
G01 X3.4 A-7668 F1005
G01 X3.5 A-7670 F990
G01 X3.6 A-7672 F975
G01 X3.7 A-7674 F960
G01 X3.8 A-7676 F945
G01 X3.9 A-7678 F930
G01 X4 A-7680 F915
G01 X4.1 A-7682 F900
G01 X4.2 A-7684 F885
G01 X4.3 A-7686 F870
G01 X4.4 A-7688 F855
G01 X4.5 A-7690 F840
G01 X4.6 A-7692 F825
G01 X4.7 A-7694 F810
G01 X4.8 A-7696 F795
G01 X4.9 A-7698 F780
G01 X5 A-7700 F765
G01 X5.1 A-7702 F750
G01 X5.2 A-7704 F735
G01 X5.3 A-7706 F720
G01 X5.4 A-7708 F705
G01 X5.5 A-7710 F690
G01 X5.6 A-7712 F675
G01 X5.7 A-7714 F660
G01 X5.8 A-7716 F645
G01 X5.9 A-7718 F630
G01 X6 A-7720 F615
G01 X6.1 A-7722 F600
G01 X6.2 A-7724 F585
G01 X6.3 A-7726 F570
G01 X6.4 A-7728 F555
G01 X6.5 A-7730 F540
G01 X6.6 A-7732 F525
G01 X6.7 A-7734 F510
G01 X6.8 A-7736 F495
G01 X6.9 A-7738 F480
G01 X7 A-7740 F465
G01 X7.1 A-7742 F450
G01 X7.2 A-7744 F435
G01 X7.3 A-7746 F420
G01 X7.4 A-7748 F405
G01 X7.5 A-7750 F390
G01 X7.6 A-7752 F375
G01 X7.7 A-7754 F360
G01 X7.8 A-7756 F345
G01 X7.9 A-7758 F330
G01 X8 A-7760 F315
G01 X8.1 A-7762 F300
G01 X8.2 A-7764 F285
G01 X8.3 A-7766 F270
G01 X8.4 A-7768 F255
G01 X8.5 A-7770 F240
G01 X8.6 A-7772 F225
G01 X8.7 A-7774 F210
G01 X8.8 A-7776 F195
G01 X8.9 A-7778 F180
G01 X9 A-7780 F165
G01 X9.1 A-7782 F150
G01 X9.2 A-7784 F135
G01 X9.3 A-7786 F120
G01 X9.4 A-7788 F105
G01 X9.5 A-7790 F90
G01 X9.6 A-7792 F75
G01 X9.7 A-7794 F60
G01 X9.8 A-7796 F45
G01 X9.9 A-7798 F30
G01 X10 A-7800 F15
M5
M30
```


Soft thương mại nên không share được, anh em xem góp ý và nếu thấy có đúng thì còn có hướng mà làm .

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, buithonamk42, emptyhb, Gamo, haianhelectric, phungduchiep, writewin

----------


## ahdvip

Thêm cái video làm việc của phần mềm

----------

anhcos, emptyhb

----------


## Gamo

Hem xem được phim (private)

Ủa, vậy là đầu tiên mình phải chạy phần mềm của ông, sau đó xuất ra G-Code, rồi chạy Mach 3?

Có cách nào điều khiển Mach3 từ phần mềm bện ngoài ko ta?

----------


## ahdvip

> Hem xem được phim (private)
> 
> Ủa, vậy là đầu tiên mình phải chạy phần mềm của ông, sau đó xuất ra G-Code, rồi chạy Mach 3?
> 
> Có cách nào điều khiển Mach3 từ phần mềm bện ngoài ko ta?


Đâu có anh, làm hết trên mach3 mà, cái anh đang xem là giao diện của mach3 em sửa lại luôn đó mà
Em sửa video rồi anh em là hiểu à.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

à, tức là ngoài sửa giao diện, ông viết macro cho Mach 3 để tạo G-Code?

----------


## ahdvip

> à, tức là ngoài sửa giao diện, ông viết macro cho Mach 3 để tạo G-Code?


Đúng rồi anh ^^

----------

Gamo

----------


## emptyhb

Bookmark, từ từ tham khảo  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thế thì canh me bản thương mại của chú Đức, copy cái macro về là xong?

----------


## anhcos

Chức năng cụ thể thì chả biết rõ lắm, nhưng cái giao diện thì trông khá bắt mắt rồi ku.




> Hoho, thế thì canh me bản thương mại của chú Đức, copy cái macro về là xong?


Chắc không dễ như thế đâu, nó lưu định dạng nhị phân rồi có pass nữa thì cụ Gà chắc phải "mua" rồi.

Mach3 dùng visual studio điều khiển vô tư luôn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cái này là thương mại rồi cụ ạ. Cụ liên hệ mua xem thế nào.

----------


## ahdvip

> Cái này là thương mại rồi cụ ạ. Cụ liên hệ mua xem thế nào.


Cụ gà bờ rồ mà mua làm gì anh, ảnh mà xài thì làm cái board lập trình 1 phút 30 giây là xong ấy mà. Có cho thì ổng lấy coi chơi  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

> Chức năng cụ thể thì chả biết rõ lắm, nhưng cái giao diện thì trông khá bắt mắt rồi ku.
> 
> 
> Chắc không dễ như thế đâu, nó lưu định dạng nhị phân rồi có pass nữa thì cụ Gà chắc phải "mua" rồi.
> 
> Mach3 dùng visual studio điều khiển vô tư luôn.


Ủa, dùng Visual Studio điều khiển bằng cách nào hả ông anh già đẹp chai? :x :x :x

Em tính gắn cái camera vào con CNC, cho nó nhìn cái phôi, xác định mép rồi di chuyển dao đến vị trí zero mà chưa biết nên viết bằng công cụ gì cho nó thuận tiện nhất :x :x :x

----------


## anhcos

> Ủa, dùng Visual Studio điều khiển bằng cách nào hả ông anh già đẹp chai? :x :x :x
> 
> Em tính gắn cái camera vào con CNC, cho nó nhìn cái phôi, xác định mép rồi di chuyển dao đến vị trí zero mà chưa biết nên viết bằng công cụ gì cho nó thuận tiện nhất :x :x :x


Mach3 trong VS cụ gà reference đến cái COM component ấy, chọn Mach4 và MachDevice

code thì 
Mach3 = Marshal.GetActiveObject("Mach4.Document")

dùng load file gcode: Mach3.LoadGCodeFile(tapfile)
chạy một đoạn code: Mach3.Script.Code
di chuyển: Mach3.Script.JogOn(axis,dir), JogOff
lấy tọa độ: Mach3.Script.GetParam("XDRO")
Nói chung trong tài liệu của nó có sẵn mấy cái này hết rồi.

Xử lý ảnh thì dùng OpenCV thôi, nó detect được cả lỗ luôn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui, sao mà em iu ông anh rứa :x :x :x

----------


## anhcos

Mà cụ Gà không chuyên thì đặt hàng đây làm cho, lấy bữa nhậu ae lai rai thôi, he he...

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, được được...  :Smile: ) chầu nhậu thì dễ  :Smile: )

Vuj này thật ra khỏi cần Open CV luôn  :Smile: )

----------


## Tuấn

Các bác xem giúp em vụ điều kiển này với ạ.





Em chế con máy hàn dư lày, chỉ có 2 mỏ hàn điểm dùng máy Tig. Hàn đường biên em bỏ, cả nhà cho em hỏi mach3 có chạy được không ạ ?
Trong video là họ điều khiển được 2 mỏ hàn độc lập, em dự nếu khoai quá thì bỏ một mỏ hoặc cho chạy 2 nửa đối xứng.

----------


## ahdvip

nó cũng chỉ là cnc bình thường thôi mà anh, quan trọng phần xuất code cho nó thôi. 2 trục Z cùng nằm trên 1 XY nên nó có 2 khả năng: 
1- 2 đầu sẽ chạy y chang nhau, khác mỗi chỗ là 2 vị trí khác nhau, thay đổi linh hoạt.
2- 2 đầu hàn 2 kích thước dây khác nhau.

Nếu thích làm 2 đầu riêng biệt cũng không khó, thêm trục kia là trục A, quan trọng trong phần xuất code thôi. Mà nói chung là được hết ^^

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ahdvip

> Hehe, được được... ) chầu nhậu thì dễ )
> 
> Vuj này thật ra khỏi cần Open CV luôn )


ô dê, nhậu trước hay làm trước đây đại ca  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Các bác xem giúp em vụ điều kiển này với ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em chế con máy hàn dư lày, chỉ có 2 mỏ hàn điểm dùng máy Tig. Hàn đường biên em bỏ, cả nhà cho em hỏi mach3 có chạy được không ạ ?
> Trong video là họ điều khiển được 2 mỏ hàn độc lập, em dự nếu khoai quá thì bỏ một mỏ hoặc cho chạy 2 nửa đối xứng.


Được cụ ạ. Như clip thì vô tư.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

> ô dê, nhậu trước hay làm trước đây đại ca


Hoho, thank kiu chú, nhờ topic mới biết vụ điều khiển Mach3  :Smile: ) Bữa nào rảnh thì nhậu thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> nó cũng chỉ là cnc bình thường thôi mà anh, quan trọng phần xuất code cho nó thôi. 2 trục Z cùng nằm trên 1 XY nên nó có 2 khả năng: 
> 1- 2 đầu sẽ chạy y chang nhau, khác mỗi chỗ là 2 vị trí khác nhau, thay đổi linh hoạt.
> 2- 2 đầu hàn 2 kích thước dây khác nhau.
> 
> Nếu thích làm 2 đầu riêng biệt cũng không khó, thêm trục kia là trục A, quan trọng trong phần xuất code thôi. Mà nói chung là được hết ^^





> Được cụ ạ. Như clip thì vô tư.


i
Thanks các cụ, phần xác em dựng xuýt xong òi, bao giờ đến phần hồn em nhờ các cụ giúp em nhé. Trước khi bắt đầu làm em tính viết code bằng tay, đặt 2 mỏ hàn là X và Y, chiều cuốn là Z hì hì, toàn bộ phần mỏ hàn hạ xuống, bấm hàn, kéo lên em làm bên ngoài, lệnh m3 hay m5 gì đó kích hoạt mớ này   :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

Có cái mô hình để test phần mềm luôn, mời anh em nghe chim nó hót ^^

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

drive của UIRobot phải ko cụ vip?

----------


## ahdvip

> drive của UIRobot phải ko cụ vip?


Chính nó đó anh, ^^

----------


## nhatson

> Chính nó đó anh, ^^


dòng này có closedloop chưa cụ

----------


## ahdvip

> dòng này có closedloop chưa cụ


Chưa anh ơi, open thôi, mấy cái mô hình này nó không yêu cầu cao nên mấy thằng làm ra nó cũng ko gắn close làm gì.

----------


## solero

Xì tép mà quay liên tục thế kia thì mát phải biết cụ nhỉ?

----------


## hungdn

E tò mò tí là lực căng thì tính thế nào hả bác chủ? Tự động tính theo đường kính dây hay là nhập tay?

----------


## ahdvip

> E tò mò tí là lực căng thì tính thế nào hả bác chủ? Tự động tính theo đường kính dây hay là nhập tay?


Tuỳ kích thước dây thì có độ căng tương ứng, cái này giống như có tiêu chuẩn hết rồi anh ơi, hiện tại là em nhập bằng tay. Em có xài bộ căng dây điện tử nên điều khiển được

----------


## hungdn

Em ngán nhất vụ căng dây, tuỳ loại dây có độ căng khác nhau, dây tàu khác mà dây thái khác. Dây căng ko tốt ảnh hưởng tới tổng trở cả cuộn, chưa nói tới nứt men phóng điện các thứ. Phê lém

----------


## ahdvip

Vài hình ảnh sản phẩm

----------

anhcos, hungdn

----------


## hungdn

> Vài hình ảnh sản phẩm


Dây nhỏ thế này mà máy quấn được là quá tuyệt vời  :Big Grin:

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> Dây nhỏ thế này mà máy quấn được là quá tuyệt vời


dây này hình như còn to hơn dây quấn tai nghe đó anh, em đang quấn 0,05 - ... - 0,06mm

----------


## anhcos

Lần sau Đức bỏ thêm sợi màu đen của chú vô cho dễ so sánh nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## hungdn

> dây này hình như còn to hơn dây quấn tai nghe đó anh, em đang quấn 0,05 - ... - 0,06mm


Dây này trước kể cả quấn tay cũng rất ngại vì sểnh tay quay nhanh một cái hoặc nắm chặt tay giữ dây là dây bị dãn luôn

----------


## ahdvip

> Dây này trước kể cả quấn tay cũng rất ngại vì sểnh tay quay nhanh một cái hoặc nắm chặt tay giữ dây là dây bị dãn luôn


Chỉnh bộ căng dây nhẹ + giảm độ căng của cái cần xuống thấp là đỡ hơn à anh. Dây này là dây thường nên cũng hơi khó chịu, chứ anh chơi dây xịn chưa, đã lắm - chắc hơn nhiều - nhưng mỗi tội mắc bà cố luôn.

----------


## hungdn

> Chỉnh bộ căng dây nhẹ + giảm độ căng của cái cần xuống thấp là đỡ hơn à anh. Dây này là dây thường nên cũng hơi khó chịu, chứ anh chơi dây xịn chưa, đã lắm - chắc hơn nhiều - nhưng mỗi tội mắc bà cố luôn.


Vấn đề là dây xịn thì khó mua lắm ạ, chất dây ngon hơn nhưng ko phải là có tiền thì sẽ mua được  :Big Grin:  ngày trước em cũng kiếm suốt nhưng toàn thấy dây TQ hoặc cùng lắm thì có dây Thailand là ngon lắm rồi

----------


## ahdvip

> Vấn đề là dây xịn thì khó mua lắm ạ, chất dây ngon hơn nhưng ko phải là có tiền thì sẽ mua được  ngày trước em cũng kiếm suốt nhưng toàn thấy dây TQ hoặc cùng lắm thì có dây Thailand là ngon lắm rồi


Đợt rồi bên chỗ em làm máy, nó nhập về 2 cuộn dây xịn, bọn nó quý như vàng, hình như nhập bên mỹ về, dây đồng nó phủ lớp ngoài màu như socola, cách điện dữ luôn.

----------


## hungdn

> Đợt rồi bên chỗ em làm máy, nó nhập về 2 cuộn dây xịn, bọn nó quý như vàng, hình như nhập bên mỹ về, dây đồng nó phủ lớp ngoài màu như socola, cách điện dữ luôn.


Dạ có đủ màu luôn đẹp lắm. Em coi cái ảnh của bọn McIntosh so dây quấn biến thế xuất âm có đủ màu luôn, để phân biệt từng cuộn và độ điện ly của từng loại dây khác nhau luôn  :Big Grin:  nhìn mà thấy mê. Tiêu chuẩn cách điện và chịu nhiệt của bọn đấy cũng khác, emay rất mỏng nhưng tiêu chuẩn rất cao.
Cái quan trọng hơn cả là dây xịn thì thông số cách điện chính xác, do đó họ tính toán được chính xác cảm rò và tụ ký sinh của cuộn dây có lõi.

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ có đủ màu luôn đẹp lắm. Em coi cái ảnh của bọn McIntosh so dây quấn biến thế xuất âm có đủ màu luôn, để phân biệt từng cuộn và độ điện ly của từng loại dây khác nhau luôn  nhìn mà thấy mê. Tiêu chuẩn cách điện và chịu nhiệt của bọn đấy cũng khác, emay rất mỏng nhưng tiêu chuẩn rất cao.
> Cái quan trọng hơn cả là dây xịn thì thông số cách điện chính xác, do đó họ tính toán được chính xác cảm rò và tụ ký sinh của cuộn dây có lõi.


em thấy biến áp cái lõi quan trọng hơn cái dây ah

----------


## ahdvip

> em thấy biến áp cái lõi quan trọng hơn cái dây ah


lõi cũng quan trọng mà tại em ko biết rõ nên ko nói đến thôi, chứ thấy như cái mobin em đang quấn thì cái lõi nó có 1 dàn máy mới nhập về để làm, vật liệu nó cũng nhập luôn mấy tấm nhựa lạ lắm, có cả máy nạp từ, ép keo ...

----------


## hungdn

> em thấy biến áp cái lõi quan trọng hơn cái dây ah


Đồng ý cụ ơi, nhưng nếu lõi đạt chuẩn rồi (chuẩn công nghiệp, không phải tiêu chuẩn anh em diy) và đã kiểm soát được thông số và chất lượng lõi thì không nên dùng dây tàu hoặc dây thái để quấn  :Big Grin: 
Còn anh em mình dùng lõi đồng nát thì có lõi đẹp, tốt là quý rồi, đúng như cụ nói việc dùng dây nào không phải là quá quan trọng.

----------


## nhatson

> Đồng ý cụ ơi, nhưng nếu lõi đạt chuẩn rồi (chuẩn công nghiệp, không phải tiêu chuẩn anh em diy) và đã kiểm soát được thông số và chất lượng lõi thì không nên dùng dây tàu hoặc dây thái để quấn 
> Còn anh em mình dùng lõi đồng nát thì có lõi đẹp, tốt là quý rồi, đúng như cụ nói việc dùng dây nào không phải là quá quan trọng.


lõi coban với amorphous dùng dây china vẫn ổn mờ cụ  :Smile:

----------


## hungdn

> lõi coban với amorphous dùng dây china vẫn ổn mờ cụ


Dùng thế phí cái lõi sâm cao ly lắm cụ ơi  :Big Grin:  Với cả kiếm được lõi vậy làm OT mà dùng dây tàu thì hẻo quá, nghe cũng không yên tâm nên em đảm bảo là không thấy hay cụ ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

hoho, cụ ko quấn thàng khác quấn rồi nghe, cụ phân biệt được dây roài tính tiep1, mà thường cái người mà nghe ra thì sẽ chơi audio note, chả chịu chơi đồ quấn

mà cái vụ nghe này thì tùy ý lắm, giờ công bằng hơn lỡi amophus dây china vs tango dòng đỉnh trên máy đo, do băng thông, méo ... vv vậy công bằng hơn

----------

hungdn

----------


## huanpt

> hoho, cụ ko quấn thàng khác quấn rồi nghe, cụ phân biệt được dây roài tính tiep1, mà thường cái người mà nghe ra thì sẽ chơi audio note, chả chịu chơi đồ quấn
> 
> mà cái vụ nghe này thì tùy ý lắm, giờ công bằng hơn lỡi amophus dây china vs tango dòng đỉnh trên máy đo, do băng thông, méo ... vv vậy công bằng hơn


giờ em nghe tango audio note...là em vãi linh hồn rồi. 

Nghe thoáng tháng DIY nghe cũng OK, nhưng mà lắm công đoạn, cực quá.

----------


## hungdn

> hoho, cụ ko quấn thàng khác quấn rồi nghe, cụ phân biệt được dây roài tính tiep1, mà thường cái người mà nghe ra thì sẽ chơi audio note, chả chịu chơi đồ quấn
> 
> mà cái vụ nghe này thì tùy ý lắm, giờ công bằng hơn lỡi amophus dây china vs tango dòng đỉnh trên máy đo, do băng thông, méo ... vv vậy công bằng hơn


Hô hô, nói chơi chơi vậy cho anh em vui vẻ có tinh thần DIY thôi chứ để mà setup mà nghe được sự khác nhau vi tế như vậy thì tiền cũng khơ khớ. Lúc đó thì không chơi đồ diy nữa mà chuyển qua chơi biy - buy it yourself thôi cụ  :Big Grin: 
Hơn nữa còn phải xem ông nghe có tai ngon không nữa  :Big Grin:

----------

